

Skype and the Incredible Power of Persistent Group Chats - danyork
http://www.disruptivetelephony.com/2010/12/skype-and-the-incredible-power-of-persistent-group-chats.html

======
moe
I agree with the skype praise in general. We use it in similar ways and it
indeed does a a nice job most of the time.

What this article fails to mention, though, is Skype's absolutely _atrocious_
handling of multiple concurrent clients (e.g. Desktop, Laptop and Phone, in
parallel).

Once a second client is connected it's effectively undefined when and if
portions of chat-histories and missed messages will be (re)sent. "Unreliable"
would be an understatement here, as messages will come in at random times and
in random order - and sometimes not at all.

I really wonder why the supposed #1 Business-Messenger is not fixing such a
_fundamental_ issue.

------
randall
I tend to use PartyChapp in a similar way, but with GTalk.

<http://partychapp.appspot.com>

It's pretty great. It creates persistant rooms for Jabber/Google Talk. I'm a
big fan.

------
evanwolf
skype's p2p keeps you current even after you come back from online. with a
dose of encryption.

